# TDS-11 help



## John Polster (Feb 13, 2010)

I just purchased a YDS-11 to go with my DVX-310 receiver. I plugged it in and it worked great. The second time I tried to use it, I can't get past the first menu. Playlists, artists, albums, genres. Am I missing something here?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you contacted Yamaha?


----------

